# Life changes ......



## Mark_f (Apr 24, 2018)

I am in the process of adapting my shop to be able to work in it. Since it won't accommodate a wheelchair, I must make other arrangements to get around in it. It also must be equipped with a closed circuit camera and intercom system so I can be monitored while there in case of problems or emergency. This will take some time, probably at least a couple months. As of now, I will no longer be a moderator on here but will ,if permitted, remain as a regular member to continue to contribute and pass on knowledge. I also belong to 5 other machinist and machine forums. I intend to participate at those as I always have and none will interfere with each other as far as I am concerned.  I am turning my own website over to someone else to run as I don't have the time to devote to running it or the desire and ability to manage it. As I adapt to a new lifestyle of not being able to walk and get around as I used to, ALL my time will be devoted to machining and offering machining advice to anyone that asks for it. I am also planning my wedding next year and it and my new wife will demand some of my time.
     So..... To all my friends, I intend to be back and available to everyone I know and have grown to love.


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 24, 2018)

Welcome back Mark. Missed ya.


----------



## Reeltor (Apr 24, 2018)

Mark,  I just wanted to thank you for the posts that you have made.  I enjoyed and learned a lot from reading through your builds as well as general postings.  

Mike


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Apr 24, 2018)

Glad to see your back my friend and congratulations on the wife to be. Hope she's willing to share . Good luck to you with all that you are planning. Can't wait for your next build.

Be well my friend.


----------



## Old Mud (Apr 24, 2018)

Well Mark, I hope you find a decent way to get around in your shop. Maybe with a few pics. we could help with suggestions. Please keep us posted as to your progress.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Apr 24, 2018)

Old Mud said:


> Well Mark, I hope you find a decent way to get around in your shop. Maybe with a few pics. we could help with suggestions. Please keep us posted as to your progress.


That is a greate idea Old mud. Extra eyes will maybe help. Good thinking and we all would like to see your progress I think, I know I would.


----------



## Mark_f (Apr 24, 2018)

Well...... I'm lying in the emergency room tonight. They are checking for a heart attack and there are a lot of doctors and nurses buzzing around. They seem concerned about my aneurysm right now. I think  they are going to check it again. My girlfriend called a ambulance because I collapsed with chest pain tonight at home.


----------



## Hukshawn (Apr 24, 2018)

Oh Mark, you'll pull through, friend. Be strong!!


----------



## westsailpat (Apr 24, 2018)

Hang in there Mark , day by day !


----------



## NEL957 (Apr 24, 2018)

Mark
I will be saying a prayer for I know the Father hear and answers prayer. Be strong my friend and get back to work.
Thank you for all you do. Get well quickly.
Nelson


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 25, 2018)

You've had a tough road my friend. Hope things are looking better in the morning. Mike


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi Mark. I am only reading about you being in hospital now. Are you ok? Will be praying for you. Keep us informed if you can. Good luck and God bless


----------



## Z2V (Apr 25, 2018)

Mark
Your in my prayers as well. Hope you situation improves very soon so you can get your way back to your shop.
GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## Old Mud (Apr 25, 2018)

Well Geez, that's no fun at all.  I had mine on 12/28 when they went in and did a 5 way bypass. Still recovering and have a long way to go but getting there. Time will heal, sometimes even better than when you started.  hope you get better soon.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 25, 2018)

Mark always in my prayers and friendship you share is amazing . I too hope for the best and if possible anyway we can help. God bless you my friend I'm praying for miracles . I'm finally getting past the withdrawal of the morphine my Dr don't like it but no more of it for me. Cold turkey is tuff and I know what you went through . Keeping up with your shop is super great my best ideas were mounting everything on casters to move where you can use then . Wheelchairs will push and pull .  Lift tables and crank winches will lift . HF truck jib cranes are amazing in our condition. 
I'm praying and glad you've found a wonderful lady God bless you both with many years of life and love.


----------



## Mark_f (Apr 25, 2018)

Well,...... It seems it was just a mild heart attack ( I have had a few of those over the years). They wanted to keep me but they had no beds and wanted to transfer me to a hospital 15 miles away. I don't like that hospital and didn't want to go so I told them to send me home with the understanding that I would return if I have any problems. I feel pretty good today but taking it easy for the next few days.

Thank you all for the prayers. I can't go now.... God isnt through with me yet.
	

		
			
		

		
	



My girlfriend took this at the hospital last night! I look better now.


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 25, 2018)

You're a tough guy Mark, hang in there. Besides, I will need to pick your brain if I try building a tool/cutter grinder. 

Rest up buddy.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Apr 25, 2018)

Hey Mark,glad to see you are still kicking. Tell me my friend how old is your profile pic,you look like two different people. (old age is an ugly thing 
Just kidding my friend. I have a great sense of humour that God gave me and use it as often as possible,You look good in hospital atire.
Get well soon.


----------



## Mark_f (Apr 25, 2018)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Hey Mark,glad to see you are still kicking. Tell me my friend how old is your profile pic,you look like two different people. (old age is an ugly thing
> Just kidding my friend. I have a great sense of humour that God gave me and use it as often as possible,You look good in hospital atire.
> Get well soon.


That's funny!   My profile pic is only a few weeks old.


----------



## Mark_f (Apr 25, 2018)

I am still kicking, but had another minor episode today. I don't want to go back to the hospital. I may just take a nap and wait.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Apr 25, 2018)

Please take it Mark and take care of yourself. Don't strain yourself. Be well


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Apr 25, 2018)

I meant to say please take it easy.


----------



## FarmDad (Apr 25, 2018)

I had a major heart attack last December ( cpr and the full ride ) .   It takes a while to get back to doing anything , and pushing too hard just creates setbacks .  Be well by being Cautious


----------



## Mark_f (Apr 25, 2018)

Yeah ...... I need rest right now. I have a condition called Prinz metals angina, which means the aorta goes into spasms and cant pass blood properly and basically creates a heart attack. If it would get severe long enough, it is fatal. My left ventricle also is misfiring occasionally. I hope it remains stable. I just take things one day at a time.


----------



## Eddyde (Apr 25, 2018)

Good to hear you made it through, hang in there and be strong.


----------



## HMF (Apr 26, 2018)

*Mark, a prayer for your recovery...*

*Heavenly Father, giver of life and health: Comfort and relieve thy sick servant Mark, and give thy power of healing to those who minister to their needs, that those for whom our prayers are offered may be strengthened in their weakness and have confidence in thy loving care; through Jesus Christ our Lord, who liveth and reigneth with thee and the Holy Spirit, one God, now and for ever. Amen. *


----------



## Mark_f (May 24, 2018)

I stopped by here today to give all my friends here an update.
I went back to Pittsburgh on Monday and talked to my neurologist. I am as good as I will get. I need a wheelchair to get around now permanently. They don't know the reasons for the tremors but she and I decided that I will live with them and adapt as best I can until they get worse (if they do and probably will over time). The meds to try and control the tremors, I cannot take and  NOBODY is going to burn pinholes in my brain to try and make them better.They are bad enough that my machining days are over.
I knew this day was coming, I just thought , or hoped it would be farther in the future. I'm not as devastated as I thought I might be. I think that is because I am getting married and she and I try to spend time together doing things together so I am occupied with good quality time. I worry about leaving the shop sit with no attention as it won't be good for everything in there. I wish I could sell everything in it in one lot to a good home. I know my days for doing even simple every day tasks are numbered and I must adapt and be ready. I already cannot take care of the house upkeep, the small lawn and even small repairs around the house. This puts a burden on my wife to be, which bothers me. We are concentrating on spending quality time together every day. I am very happy with her, but life as I knew it, must change. I have a lot of decisions and planning to do very soon to make life as simple and enjoyable as possible. The shop is the biggest decision to make. I will never be returning to it as I can't use tools anymore, let alone run a machine. It is just sitting there at the present.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 24, 2018)

O Mark,my friend I was so hoping and praying things would change for the better for you. I wish you all the best and hope you can find peace with your whole situation. I really hoped you could return to your shop. I am actually sad on your behalf, but God has a plan for you and your wife to be. Good luck and God bless you. Please don't disapear. O and by the way, I think you have a good woman there,I have mine who stuck it out through my bad time. God be with both of you.


----------



## HMF (May 24, 2018)

mark_f said:


> I will never be returning to it as I can't use tools anymore, let alone run a machine. It is just sitting there at the present.



I am going to make a radical suggestion.

What about using the school to train other machinists, using your advice and experience?
They come to your shop and learn under your guidance- kind of like the scraping lessons Rich gives. In exchange, they pay you some money for the lessons, and that keeps the shop running and pays for the upkeep?It keeps you active and in the shop.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 24, 2018)

I also had a similar idea Nelson,but don't you think that in order to teach, you must also show how things are done. I am not shooting it down and am not being negative about it,it IS a good idea, but would it be possible for Mark to assist the "student". What do you think Mark? It would be great if you can transfer all that knowledge to someone one else. I am planning to do that oneday when I can't do this anymore.


----------



## cg285 (May 24, 2018)

Nelson said:


> I am going to make a radical suggestion.
> 
> What about using the school to train other machinists, using your advice and experience?
> They come to your shop and learn under your guidance- kind of like the scraping lessons Rich gives. In exchange, they pay you some money for the lessons, and that keeps the shop running and pays for the upkeep?It keeps you active and in the shop.



good idea but i wouldn't have a bunch of nitwits loose in my shop these days. WAY too much liability. 50 years ago - maybe.
now in someone else's environment, yes.


----------



## Mark_f (May 24, 2018)

The idea is a good one, but the practicality is bad. There is a huge liability issue which would require the purchase of expensive liability insurance. The public schools would not go along as I would have to be considered an accredited learning institution to be able to teach school kids especially for credit consideration. The shop is barely large enough to hold me and one other person. The zoning would prohibit a business in the community. This is only the tip of the iceberg of legal mumbo jumbo required to do something like that and I have enough on my plate without trying something like that. But it was a good idea, just not too practical.

Worse case scenario that I see, is to find a new home for the shop equipment. If I cannot use it again, I am afraid things may deteriorate sitting in the little building that I can't even get into anymore, but I don't know what to do right now. The next several months, I will be adapting to my limitations and trying to get normal life requirements able to manage. I never imagined I would face this situation this soon in my life, but it is here and I must adapt now.


----------



## chips&more (May 24, 2018)

Nelson said:


> I am going to make a radical suggestion.
> 
> What about using the school to train other machinists, using your advice and experience?
> They come to your shop and learn under your guidance- kind of like the scraping lessons Rich gives. In exchange, they pay you some money for the lessons, and that keeps the shop running and pays for the upkeep?It keeps you active and in the shop.


That’s an idea but I have a monkey wrench to toss. What if somebody hurts themselves in the shop on Marks machine while Mark is instructing? Sounds like insurance is in order. Now the money is going out of pocket instead into the pocket. And Mark, I have hopeful thoughts of you every day…Dave


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 25, 2018)

It looks like you already thought this Idea through Mark. Whith modern medicine these days, who knows what they can come up with in the near future to help you Mark. It would be sad too see all your hard work and machines go the rust gremlins. I sincerely hope you can sort out all your problems.


----------



## Mark_f (May 25, 2018)

Suzuki4evr said:


> It looks like you already thought this Idea through Mark. Whith modern medicine these days, who knows what they can come up with in the near future to help you Mark. It would be sad too see all your hard work and machines go the rust gremlins. I sincerely hope you can sort out all your problems.



Modern medicine may be great, but I am told my problems can't be fixed (or at least enough to make an attempt worth while). This is not a new problem. It has been coming for 20 years. I just didn't expect it to hit so hard at once. I have been preparing for this for several years. I just have to adapt and accept some limitations.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (May 25, 2018)

Hi Mark
Good luck to you, it is hard to come to terms with life some times, i have a new look on life after my Heart attack.
Some times good & some times not, but as they say life go's on, but not the same as before.
All the best, & make the best out of life, & do not accept all the limitations.
jeff g


----------



## Mark_f (May 25, 2018)

Well ....... when one door closes .... another opens. Things work out ..... One way or another.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 25, 2018)

Still hoping for the best Mark , I'm no better either but I'm still trying and hoping even for me . I just hope I can be as strong as you with all your going thru. But I should have died in 09 so who knows I may beat this pain with enough nerves blocked or cut how ill end up. I'm praying your tremors just stop forever . Thank you for sharing so many builds I am awestruck with many so beautifully done.


----------



## HMF (May 25, 2018)

Was just a thought. Perhaps a museum can use the equipment.


----------



## cg285 (May 25, 2018)

Nelson said:


> Was just a thought. Perhaps a museum can use the equipment.



must be stuff like my grandpappy had then


----------



## Silverbullet (May 25, 2018)

cg285 said:


> must be stuff like my grandpappy had then


I don't think machines are that old or rare , but what he has is machines he's worked on and upgraded to produce beautiful work. Look at his builds on here you'll be amazed at the quality even his paint jobs look like the finish on starrett and B & S tooling. If he's like me he'd rather have them used and enjoyed by a machinist . I wouldn't say give it to a newbie , they need to start with a machine to start out with so it's not beat up. Like a used atlas . But there Marks he has to do as he pleases. I've no money and owe hospitals so even tho I'd love his lathe I couldn't even offer.


----------



## mcostello (May 26, 2018)

Was thinking last night (dangerous time for that) and was wondering if You had the ways or  means to set up a small card table somewhere out of the way in Your house to put a small lathe on? Might be a way to keep on keepin on.


----------



## Mark_f (May 26, 2018)

I talked it over with some close friends and they (and I) think it would be best to move the shop to a new home in it's entirety, everything at once. I don't know if that is possible or not, but it would be the best solution. I would like to move to Florida in the not too distant future and would not take the shop with me. I am at a point health wise that I am not as dependent on the doctors here as I was. I can get new ones for my needs and I would like to get away from the winters and I can always find things to do and keep busy. I think about that a lot.


----------



## core-oil (May 26, 2018)

Hello Mark,
do not make any quick decisions, let things settle down for a while till you see in a few weeks how things go, I guess with severe illness which you have had, or old age, there comes a day when large machines become a liability or dangerous,  I am trying to distance myself from my heavy machines, I guess old age and God are both speaking to me, I still get pleasure from my very small machines, could you not possibly "downsize" to small table top machines , say a little Sherline lathe & mill , spend even just ten minutes a day on your beloved life's craftsmanship.I will be praying & thinking of you Mark.


----------



## Mark_f (May 26, 2018)

core-oil said:


> Hello Mark,
> do not make any quick decisions, let things settle down for a while till you see in a few weeks how things go, I guess with severe illness which you have had, or old age, there comes a day when large machines become a liability or dangerous,  I am trying to distance myself from my heavy machines, I guess old age and God are both speaking to me, I still get pleasure from my very small machines, could you not possibly "downsize" to small table top machines , say a little Sherline lathe & mill , spend even just ten minutes a day on your beloved life's craftsmanship.I will be praying & thinking of you Mark.



That is a good idea. If I can sell my machines, I can buy a mini lathe and a mini mill with the money and still make some projects. I can set a mini mill and lathe on a table built to fit the wheelchair and put it in a spare room. If i move , I would be able to take the small machines with me. I guess I will have to sell mine first and then buy smaller.


----------



## Mark_f (May 26, 2018)

Went to the emergency room tonight. It looks like I may be losing the right foot.  The small arteries are clogged and cannot be repaired. There is not enough blood flow. They are going to decide what to do in the next several days unless it gets worse...... Then we decide sooner. I want to go to Cleveland clinic for another opinion time permitting. It would seem with today's technology, there is something that can be done to keep it.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 26, 2018)

Dear God , father in heaven we ask you for special help and guidance , Lord send a guardian angel to protect my dear friend . We beg for help have we not suffered enough. Please Lord in Jesus name we plead. Amen


----------



## Mark_f (May 26, 2018)

Thank you Silver, 
I knew this was a possibility 10 years ago. I hope to only lose the front half, .... if it has to go at all. I will not make a snap decision. I want to explore all possibilities.


----------



## Ray C (May 26, 2018)

Best of luck with ordeal, Mark.   Wishing the best outcome for you!

Regards

Ray


----------



## Mark_f (May 26, 2018)

Before everyone goes crazy........ Yes I put the entire machine shop on Craigslist. I will see what kind of response I get and if i do get an offer for what i ask...... I will buy a mini lathe and mini mill for the spare room in the house so I can machine on a smaller scale from my wheelchair. .....after i get a few health problems under control. I plan on being around for a long time yet. This is knowing my limitations and pushing them to the max for my quality of life.


----------



## Superburban (May 26, 2018)

I was at a similar point in life about 10 years ago. Doctors kept mentioning the MS and possibly ALS words. Symptoms were close, but tests were not quite, Ect, ect. So we decided to pull the plug, and move from Pa, to Co. Had to sell/ giveaway/ dump lots of stuff, including many power tools. Looking back, I wish I had done many things different. But it is what it is. I try not to look back.

If Snow and weather is your only reason you are thinking Florida, I would suggest talking to some of the members from AZ, TX, even CO. The lack of humidity makes a ton of difference. I can take the 100 degrees here, with little humidity, but 80 degs and 90% humidity back in Pa, kept us shuttered up inside with the AC going balls to the walls. Even the cold here without the humidity is tolerable. And I have not touched a snow shovel since PA. IIRC, our total rainfall (including the few dustings of snow we get), is less then 6" a year. 

I never spent much time in AZ, but I would imagine it is about the same, just no snow at all. I have been to Fla several times, to visit family there, and it is worse then Pa in the summer. hotter, and still humid.

You are at a point in life, where you have tons of options, explore many before pulling the plug on one.

I don't know how prices compare, but I have seen several kool scooters that will get in small places, and some that will raise you to the equivalent of a standing person. I can still get around decently with crutches and a walker, But I think I really need to get to rearranging my shop to accommodate a scooter, With the theory that if I do it, I will never have the need for it.


----------



## BGHansen (May 27, 2018)

Mark,

Congratulations on the decision.  Always tough to accept where we are at as we all age.  There's stuff I used to be able to do that after 3 hernia surgeries in the past 3 years have finally realized I'm not 30 anymore.  Not a question of character or "manliness", just the simple fact that in the bathtub curve of life, a lot of us are hitting the wear out point.  If you can't accept that fact, you potentially set yourself up for accidents pretending you can still lift more than you should, then spend months waiting to heal.

Good luck on the Craig's List sale!  Hope you get your asking price and pick up some really nice smaller equipment.

Best regards, Bruce


----------



## Mark_f (May 27, 2018)

Superburban said:


> I was at a similar point in life about 10 years ago. Doctors kept mentioning the MS and possibly ALS words. Symptoms were close, but tests were not quite, Ect, ect. So we decided to pull the plug, and move from Pa, to Co. Had to sell/ giveaway/ dump lots of stuff, including many power tools. Looking back, I wish I had done many things different. But it is what it is. I try not to look back.
> 
> If Snow and weather is your only reason you are thinking Florida, I would suggest talking to some of the members from AZ, TX, even CO. The lack of humidity makes a ton of difference. I can take the 100 degrees here, with little humidity, but 80 degs and 90% humidity back in Pa, kept us shuttered up inside with the AC going balls to the walls. Even the cold here without the humidity is tolerable. And I have not touched a snow shovel since PA. IIRC, our total rainfall (including the few dustings of snow we get), is less then 6" a year.
> 
> ...



I lived in Texas for 17 years and often wish I never left, but that is past. A lot of folks don't realize I have been thinking and planning for years about this time in life. It still hurts when it does get here though. I have known about all these problems coming for over 15 years. It started the worst 11 years ago with a pacemaker and then the first heart attack and open heart surgery. It has been downhill and picking up speed since. I was born with Marfan's syndrome ( just found that out a few years ago), I have to have a pacemaker to keep my heart beating, 3 heart attacks, two strokes, open heart surgery, rheumatoid arthritis, some stupid condition that causes uncontrollable tremors, peripheral artery disease, and an aortic aneurysm that threatens my life every day.  They said I was lucky and on borrowed time 11 years ago. God is keeping me around because I still have a few things to do (and I know what they are). I have been planning for this day for years but somehow I failed to plan for the machine shop. It t is best to downsize anyway. I believe it to be dangerous running larger machines alone while in a wheelchair and with such limited mobility. I would have liked a few more years at it but I have no regrets and have had the time of my life doing everything I wanted for the last 40 years. Like I said, I had a full and colorful life and believe me, I colored outside the lines most of the time. It is time for change and a slower pace ( I'm still going to color outside the lines when I can). Everything is just stuff. It comes and goes. Better to have had, enjoyed,and lost than to have never had at all. It's the memories and experiences that are important. I will make new and more experiences as I keep going. I have no big regrets. I am enjoying my time on this rock and when my playtime is over, I will join all those that went before me. What more can anyone ask for, so hang on and watch me go. I ain't done yet!


----------



## wrmiller (May 27, 2018)

It's not bad here in SE AZ my friend. Lots of retired types around. 

Getting into the hot part of the year soon (June) then the rainy season starts and we typically see high 80s to low 90s. But the humidity is a bear, typically around 25-30 percent! 

I get some snow around here, but it's up on the nearby mountains.

Take care Sir.


----------



## Mark_f (May 27, 2018)

This is my final post here on this forum. I am leaving for good. I have too much to deal with right now and there is too much opposition to me selling my shop I can no longer use to buy smaller machines. I cannot get into the shop anymore, so, I am going to delete the ad for the shop as soon as i get home tomorrow, close it for good and let it rot in rust. I am going to concentrate on my health the rest of this year. I want to thank all my freinds here who have supported me.


----------



## Superburban (May 27, 2018)

Best of luck my friend. I'll be thinking about you a lot.  I have enjoyed every one of your posts, and glad you have taken the time to share. You have inspired me to take more time in my projects, and think about the end look, along with the functionality.

I hope it was not over anything I posted. I was just trying to give you some other things to think about before you get committed. I know I made many decisions where I wish I had explored more avenues first. I have crossed many bridges I wish I had not burned.

Again, I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 27, 2018)

Sorrow to see you go my friend. You've been an inspiration to me since I've met you on this site and wanted to better my mmachining skills since then because of you. So good luck with your life ahead and may God truly bless you if He hasn't already. Will miss your projects.

Michael


----------



## jeff_g1137 (May 27, 2018)

Hi Mark
Good luck & God bless.
jeff g


----------



## Mark_f (May 27, 2018)

Superburban said:


> Best of luck my friend. I'll be thinking about you a lot.  I have enjoyed every one of your posts, and glad you have taken the time to share. You have inspired me to take more time in my projects, and think about the end look, along with the functionality.
> 
> I hope it was not over anything I posted. I was just trying to give you some other things to think about before you get committed. I know I made many decisions where I wish I had explored more avenues first. I have crossed many bridges I wish I had not burned.
> 
> Again, I wish you the best of luck.



No, you did nothing wrong.


----------



## Tim9 (May 28, 2018)

I'm sorry to hear about this update Mark but I'm glad you have a good attitude. That's really the most important thing. (I just replied to an older post which I gave other advice. After hearing this, I'm guessing you can ignore that. )

  In any case, I do appreciate your earlier posts and projects. They were a major force in getting me into this hobby. I loved your detailed craftsmanship. First class all the way. Keep up the good attitude and thanks again.


----------

